# Fox Hopes ‘I, Robot’ 3D Blu-ray Release Starts a Trend



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HomeMediaMagazine


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I would have thought "Titanic" would have been the bigger 2D - 3D releases of this year. Titanic in 3D for me at least was spectacular, it would be good if other films could approach the same quality.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I really enjoyed this movie and it will be a definite purchase for my 3d collection.


----------

